# KC Area Apple Smoking Wood Source



## peculiarmike (Oct 23, 2007)

I happened to talk to a fellow who operates Cider Keg Auction (formerly Cider Keg Orchards) near Kingsville, MO, east of KC, MO.
The Easter freeze in this area this spring, combined with the ice storm 3-4 years ago did in his orchards. He lost over *300* apple trees and says they all must go. Will sell the wood by the pickup load, or however you work out with him, you cut.
He said there is a good bit of wood on the ground that is seasoned.
Lotta apple wood available if you are in the area and interested.

Found the business is still listed as Cider Keg Orchards and is located at:
1633 NW 50 Hwy., Holden, MO 64040     816-566 2106
Holden is close to Kingsville.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my God the poor man 300 trees is a lot of trees to lose! 
Good for you though. Congrats on such a nice find and thank you for sharing it with your SMF family!


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep. Hard to fathom 300 trees! Big loss.
Lotsa good smokin' though.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 23, 2007)

Got any idea on price?  That's about 65 miles away, but the ol' truck only gets about 8 miles to the gallon, so that's about $50 bucks right there.


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip... Will be contacting this week!!!     WOOOHOOO!!! apple smoke!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 24, 2007)

No idea, you would have to talk to him. Try 816-566 2106.


----------



## sbv32 (Aug 22, 2008)

Peculiarmike, I know this is an old post but just curious if you stay in touch with this guy and if he has any wood left.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 22, 2008)

Not Mike but he mentioned in his last post :


----------

